# Meyer Optik Görlitz adds native Canon RF mount for all of its lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2022)

> Meyer Optik Görlitz has announced that all of their lenses now have a native Canon RF mount. The the Trioplan 100mm F2.8 II and Trioplan 35mm F2.8 II were already available for the RF mount, but now the rest of their lineup gets the same treatment.
> New Meyer Optik Görlitz Lenses now with an RF mount.
> 
> Lydith 30mm F3.5 II €899.00
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/meyer-optik-gorlitz-adds-native-canon-rf-mount-for-all-of-its-lenses/]Continue reading...


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 20, 2022)

well hopefully these never sell. Manual my ass, at those prices!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 20, 2022)

Far too expensive for what they offer. Just trying to revive an old reputed brand with lenses nobody knows where they are actually made.
"made in Germany" doesn't necessarily mean that the optical components are German made. It often stands for "assembled".
I'd rather buy native RF lenses like the 35mm or 85mm, better optically, macro, AF, and less expensive. And for bokeh, there are vintage options (Pentax, Minolta etc...) which cost a fraction of the price of these primitive lenses.
PS: you can even get vintage Leica M lenses for less (2,8-3,5/35, 2,8/90, 2,8/50...)


----------



## navastronia (Jul 20, 2022)

I guess because it needs to be said, these lenses are for filmmakers. Notice the gears on the side? That's for attaching a follow-focus unit. There's no reason for these to have AF because that's not how they're used.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 20, 2022)

navastronia said:


> I guess because it needs to be said, these lenses are for filmmakers. Notice the gears on the side? That's for attaching a follow-focus unit. There's no reason for these to have AF because that's not how they're used.


Sorry, but I don't see gears", only ribbed focusing and diaphragm rings. They are ribbed like many Leica M lenses, video gears are coarser.
And their German website speaks of photo-lenses.


----------



## bdeutsch (Jul 20, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Sorry, but I don't see gears", only ribbed focusing and diaphragm rings. They are ribbed like many Leica M lenses, video gears are coarser.
> And their German website speaks of photo-lenses.


Agreed. These are not cine lenses. Everything about the site suggests these lenses are intended for still photographers. About the 30 f/3.5, the website says "In addition to the classic applications of a 30mm focal length, such as landscape or city photography, the Lydith is ideal for macro photography or working with an macro-rings due to its low close-up limit of 0.15m, its three-dimensional imaging and high sharpness in the close-up range."

Deutsch Photography: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## navastronia (Jul 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Sorry, but I don't see gears", only ribbed focusing and diaphragm rings. They are ribbed like many Leica M lenses, video gears are coarser.
> And their German website speaks of photo-lenses.





bdeutsch said:


> Agreed. These are not cine lenses. Everything about the site suggests these lenses are intended for still photographers. About the 30 f/3.5, the website says "In addition to the classic applications of a 30mm focal length, such as landscape or city photography, the Lydith is ideal for macro photography or working with an macro-rings due to its low close-up limit of 0.15m, its three-dimensional imaging and high sharpness in the close-up range."
> 
> Deutsch Photography: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits



I took a second look and I agree with you that these aren't gears after all. I stand corrected.


----------



## Tom W (Jul 21, 2022)

I checked them out on their web site - the downside seemed to be that the bokeh had a pretty hard, bright edge, rather than a softer edge. Ok with low-contrast backgrounds, but if there are points of light in the background, they look like brightly - outlined circles. My 50 f/1.4 EF has smoother bokeh (though it has its deficiencies as well).


----------



## Rocky (Jul 21, 2022)

Interesting. In the good old film days, Meyer Optik Görlitz was the 5th or 6th ranked lens maker in Germany. Now they are asking for a almost premium price for a triplet lens???


----------



## peters (Jul 21, 2022)

Its great to see more lenses with a native RF mount  

But I really cant see the appeal of these lenses. Is it just the twirly bokeh? The price is completely ridiculous, given how slow these lenses are and the fact that they have no AF...


----------



## 2 cents (Jul 21, 2022)

Those names eh.... sure sound exotic. Is this company still German? Or chinese? Like how the Voigtlander name was acquired by a Chinese company and slapped on Cosina lenses?

Oh, there's no AF right? Checks calendar, confirms it is 2022, not 1980.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 21, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Those names eh.... sure sound exotic. Is this company still German? Or chinese? Like how the Voigtlander name was acquired by a Chinese company and slapped on Cosina lenses?
> 
> Oh, there's no AF right? Checks calendar, confirms it is 2022, not 1980.


Take a look at wikipedia. I was not only surprised, but also a bit shocked (provided Wiki is right, doubts being allowed !).
Seems a strange and obscure company indeed...producing triplets with a strange bokeh costing more than excellent RF lenses.
I keep wondering who will buy them thinking them made by a renowned German optical company .
At least, Cosina is absolutely honest as to the origin of Voigtländer lenses, they use the name without suggesting they are made by the original company.
Edit: After several avatars, Meyer seem to belong to OPC Optics based in Bad Kreuznach, Germany...


----------



## SNJ Ops (Jul 21, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Far too expensive for what they offer. Just trying to revive an old reputed brand with lenses nobody knows where they are actually made.
> "made in Germany" doesn't necessarily mean that the optical components are German made. It often stands for "assembled".
> I'd rather buy native RF lenses like the 35mm or 85mm, better optically, macro, AF, and less expensive. And for bokeh, there are vintage options (Pentax, Minolta etc...) which cost a fraction of the price of these primitive lenses.
> PS: you can even get vintage Leica M lenses for less (2,8-3,5/35, 2,8/90, 2,8/50...)


Many vintage options are cheap and so are the adapters for them that is true but for some they’ll want a native option even if it costs more. I have some vintage lenses and the adapter makes my setup a bit front heavy and much longer than I would like.

In the case of their upcoming 75mm f1.5 Biotar that is a fairly unique case as the original Carl Zeiss Jena Biotar is only available on the likes of ebay and from approximately £1200-£4100 and you won’t know what condition its in until it arrives. When the Meyer-Optik version arrives at least a few people will review it and if anyone choses to buy one it will cost £860 for one brand new and no adapter needed.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 21, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Those names eh.... sure sound exotic. Is this company still German? Or chinese? Like how the Voigtlander name was acquired by a Chinese company and slapped on Cosina lenses?
> 
> Oh, there's no AF right? Checks calendar, confirms it is 2022, not 1980.


Does it matter where the lens is made? I would assume the lens performance is what matters. There are many very great products manufactured in China.

I guess it is wearing thin to constantly read people knocking a product because of where it is made. I can remember when Japanese products were considered junk.

Every country has manufacturers of poor quality products.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 21, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Does it matter where the lens is made? I would assume the lens performance is what matters. There are many very great products manufactured in China.
> 
> I guess it is wearing thin to constantly read people knocking a product because of where it is made. I can remember when Japanese products were considered junk.
> 
> Every country has manufacturers of poor quality products.


It does matter where a product is made, If you charge a "made in Germany" price.
Qualilty is not at stake, I too can remember when "made in Japan" stood for crappy products.
Chinese made lenses are often very good, and inexpensive too!
Nevertheless, living in Europe and enjoying excellent healthcare etc... I prefer to invest in companies paying taxes where I live.


----------



## schaudi (Jul 21, 2022)

the "Brand" was bought by OPC a German company, including all historic lens formulas. They have a production facility for Meyer in Hamburg (Germany). The marking "made in Germany" may not directly be protected by law but by federal ruling based on German Trademark laws and the Unfair Competition Act. in general it is said: "In principle, a product may only bear the label "Made in Germany" if those production steps take place in Germany which are the basis of the product's characteristics and therefore "essential" for the consumer's appreciation."


btw.: the hard bokeh is intentional - they call it to be soap bubble like. I - personally - love it. much more than those overly soft bokeh most modern lenses have.

but yes - the price is still insane. I would consider them if they would have af with that price.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 21, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Those names eh.... sure sound exotic. Is this company still German? Or chinese? Like how the Voigtlander name was acquired by a Chinese company and slapped on Cosina lenses?
> 
> Oh, there's no AF right? Checks calendar, confirms it is 2022, not 1980.



Exotic? The names are the many decades old names of Meyer lenses made for classic film cameras and since the old lenses (especially the Trioplan 100) had some hype a couple years ago (going for >500€ even in shitty condition) the revived the name(s) with a kickstarter campaign and rebranded lenses.
This fell apart quickly - OPC took over and reworked the lenses (the lenses with "II" in the name) with more focus on quality.

Building AF lenses will for small manufacturers be a huge task, since it leads to exploding cost (mechanics, electronics, optics) and lots of headaches for the reverse engineering of the software, since Canon doesn't tell others how to do AF with their cams.
Also using manual lenses if your life doesn't depend on nailing every shot can be fun as well, especially when you are using a nice lens designed for manual use.


----------



## 2 cents (Jul 22, 2022)

Groundhog said:


> Exotic? The names are the many decades old names of Meyer lenses made for classic film cameras and since the old lenses (especially the Trioplan 100) had some hype a couple years ago (going for >500€ even in shitty condition) the revived the name(s) with a kickstarter campaign and rebranded lenses.
> This fell apart quickly - OPC took over and reworked the lenses (the lenses with "II" in the name) with more focus on quality.
> 
> Building AF lenses will for small manufacturers be a huge task, since it leads to exploding cost (mechanics, electronics, optics) and lots of headaches for the reverse engineering of the software, since Canon doesn't tell others how to do AF with their cams.
> Also using manual lenses if your life doesn't depend on nailing every shot can be fun as well, especially when you are using a nice lens designed for manual use.


Yeah.. there is one problem though, technology moved on. Using a manual lens because you don't need to nail focus every-time, sounds a bit weird for a lens to be slapped on a Canon R5 etc which boasts exceptional focusing capabilities.

These lenses are nothing more than fake 'exotics' for the 'retro' hipster photographer. I really can't see the point buying one, if you own a modern camera.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 22, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Yeah.. there is one problem though, technology moved on. Using a manual lens because you don't need to nail focus every-time, sounds a bit weird for a lens to be slapped on a Canon R5 etc which boasts exceptional focusing capabilities.
> 
> These lenses are nothing more than fake 'exotics' for the 'retro' hipster photographer. I really can't see the point buying one, if you own a modern camera.



Using MF lenses surely is not for everyone and if you are looking for the best possible image you probably won't use MF lenses outside of special applications (extreme macro or tilt shift).
My point was, that these lenses or manual ones in general are more for people enjoying the process and not for professionals on the job or someone who wants the best technical image quality.

The crowd of people using modern manual lenses or manual lenses from decades past adapted to modern, digital cameras is a bit more diverse than 'hipsters' and as you can imagine the views on projects like this revived Meyer are split.
I personally wouldn't buy those due to the steep price (a problem I have with the vintage Meyers as well) but not for the lack of auto focus, since I do enjoy using my old Zeiss, Voigtländer or Zuiko lenses on digital and film (at least for images I take for myself with no pressure of someone needing specific results).


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> It does matter where a product is made, If you charge a "made in Germany" price.
> Qualilty is not at stake, I too can remember when "made in Japan" stood for crappy products.
> Chinese made lenses are often very good, and inexpensive too!
> Nevertheless, living in Europe and enjoying excellent healthcare etc... I prefer to invest in companies paying taxes where I live.


Prices are set based on the market. Something is not automatically commanding a high or lower price because of the geographical location of the final assembly and packaging. "Made in Germany" does not mean it was all made there. Does BMW etc. own their own chip fab house? Where does the leather come from?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Nevertheless, living in Europe and enjoying excellent healthcare etc... I prefer to invest in companies paying taxes where I live.


Lol. I never thought of buying consumable goods as investing. Guess I'd better put a bunch of stuff in the safe.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Yeah.. there is one problem though, technology moved on. Using a manual lens because you don't need to nail focus every-time, sounds a bit weird for a lens to be slapped on a Canon R5 etc which boasts exceptional focusing capabilities.
> 
> These lenses are nothing more than fake 'exotics' for the 'retro' hipster photographer. I really can't see the point buying one, if you own a modern camera.


I've bought many manual lenses. Hipsters? Tell it to the Zeiss lovers. How about some people just like variety and don't see why someone would insult "hipsters," or anyone else for that matter... because of what they prefer to use. R5? Great camera. Can't buy it without AF, even if manual is preferred.


----------



## SNJ Ops (Jul 22, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Yeah.. there is one problem though, technology moved on. Using a manual lens because you don't need to nail focus every-time, sounds a bit weird for a lens to be slapped on a Canon R5 etc which boasts exceptional focusing capabilities.
> 
> These lenses are nothing more than fake 'exotics' for the 'retro' hipster photographer. I really can't see the point buying one, if you own a modern camera.


Different lenses give different looks to an image which is why you would choose one lens over another.

I have 2 lenses for my street photography. One gives me a very very sharp modern detailed look and the other gives one is a bit more film like and softer. Depending on what I want to achieve determines which I would use.

In the case of Meyer their lenses render in ways that a Canon lens never would. Whether that’s good or bad is entirely subjective.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 22, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Lol. I never thought of buying consumable goods as investing. Guess I'd better put a bunch of stuff in the safe.


LOL.
Maybe you shouldn't have taken "investing" litterally...
Incidentally: one Euro 550 Leica M lens (bought used in 1992) bought me an EOS 5 DIII plus TSE 24 II plus 100-400 II plus spare batteries.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2022)

SNJ Ops said:


> Different lenses give different looks to an image which is why you would choose one lens over another.
> 
> I have 2 lenses for my street photography. One gives me a very very sharp modern detailed look and the other gives one is a bit more film like and softer. Depending on what I want to achieve determines which I would use.
> 
> In the case of Meyer their lenses render in ways that a Canon lens never would. Whether that’s good or bad is entirely subjective.


Yup. Some of us seek out particular lenses for how they render. I guess it's just another way to get creative. I've got a 50mm f/1.4 Takumar I think is great for myself. Several 135mm for various manufacturers too. There's a market for manual lenses. Probably a very small market, but it is there.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> LOL.
> Maybe you shouldn't have taken "investing" litterally...
> Incidentally: one Euro 550 Leica M lens (bought used in 1992) bought me an EOS 5 DIII plus TSE 24 II plus 100-400 II plus spare batteries.


Ahhh... So those wonderful Japanese products are part of your "Made in Germany" healthcare investing pool?   

*No idea why your health benefits were even brought up.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 22, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Ahhh... So those wonderful Japanese products are part of your "Made in Germany" healthcare investing pool?
> 
> *No idea why your health benefits were even brought up.


Easy!
The question raised by a former post was whether a product's origin mattered at all.
My answer was yes, local or national companies pay taxes where I do live. European companies are heavily taxed, but our excellent and expensive healthcare is partly financed by them too. Not by foreign companies. Of course, rejecting for instance Asian products would be both stupid and certainly xenophobic.
I too spend a lot on Canon, Samsung, etc... gear.
And several M vintage lenses have indeed become an investment, but my Canons, I buy for FUN !
And lose more money year after year !


----------



## Skux (Jul 24, 2022)

We're on a photography forum and people are questioning why people would buy an expensive niche product lol

I have a few Meyer lenses and they are true character lenses, the Trioplan 50mm is the soap bubble bokeh king and the Primoplan 58mm swirls like nothing else in its focal range. Trying to find good copies is a bit of a lottery though, so I like that a modern optic is available where you can be sure of the quality.

I wouldn't pay that much for a triplet lens, but the Primoplan would be a dream.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 25, 2022)

Skux said:


> We're on a photography forum and people are questioning why people would buy an expensive niche product lol
> 
> I have a few Meyer lenses and they are true character lenses, the Trioplan 50mm is the soap bubble bokeh king and the Primoplan 58mm swirls like nothing else in its focal range. Trying to find good copies is a bit of a lottery though, so I like that a modern optic is available where you can be sure of the quality.
> 
> I wouldn't pay that much for a triplet lens, but the Primoplan would be a dream.


I fully understand you.
But the bokeh is exactly what I dislike about these lenses! Strange, isn't it?
"De gustibus non est disputandum".


----------



## cayenne (Jul 25, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Far too expensive for what they offer. Just trying to revive an old reputed brand with lenses nobody knows where they are actually made.
> "made in Germany" doesn't necessarily mean that the optical components are German made. It often stands for "assembled".
> I'd rather buy native RF lenses like the 35mm or 85mm, better optically, macro, AF, and less expensive. And for bokeh, there are vintage options (Pentax, Minolta etc...) which cost a fraction of the price of these primitive lenses.
> PS: you can even get vintage Leica M lenses for less (2,8-3,5/35, 2,8/90, 2,8/50...)


I bought the Trioplan 100mm in M mount for my M10M.
I think. I got mine for about $499. It really IS a fun lens....that bubble bokeh really is unique to only a few of the vintage style lenses and this is one of them.

To me the fun thing about mirrorless cameras IS the fact that you can adapt a whole ton of older (or new old style) vintage lenses...and with the focusing aids on the new cameras, even someone like me with horrible aging eyes and focus manually.

My trioplan 100mm has turned out to be a very nice lens...

I thought about getting the older version of this lens on eBay, but with that you never know what the condition really is till you get it and often if it comes from overseas, for the most part you're stuck with it.

As for cost....well, not every product is meant for every person or budget. I guess I don't get the complaining about cost on everything. I mean, I don't have a Porsche GT3 cause I can't afford it, but I don't complain about the price.

Anyway, I can attest that the new version of at least one of these old design lenses is well put together and fun to use and generates some unique images for me.

But in general, you see the RF lenses are easily going for close to $2K or more....why complain on other non-canon lenses going for less than $1K?

Just my $0.02,

cayenne.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 25, 2022)

I see people complaining about the prices of these lens. These aren't mass produced items. You'd don't buy these instead of a Canon 35mm or 50mm lens.
They are reproduction of classic lens and you shouldn't touch them unless you specifically want or can live with their shortcomings. Generally you buy them for the look they give. I don't own the modern version but I have some of the originals with adapters. Sharpness would not be a characteristic of the original or the modern version. My favourite is the Trioplan 100mm 2.8. I use it with flowers for its bubble bokeh. I like it but everything is soft at 2.8. A modern Canon / Sigma lens just can't create that bubble bokeh but will be far sharper , have autofocus and be better for general purpose use. 
After a difficult start its good to see the Meyer Optik brand back, its a real niche product.


----------



## freejay (Jul 26, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Yeah.. there is one problem though, technology moved on. Using a manual lens because you don't need to nail focus every-time, sounds a bit weird for a lens to be slapped on a Canon R5 etc which boasts exceptional focusing capabilities.
> 
> These lenses are nothing more than fake 'exotics' for the 'retro' hipster photographer. I really can't see the point buying one, if you own a modern camera.


It's always nice to know that there are some people out there who know, that there are no other needs than theirs and everybody who wants something different is an idiot. (sarcasm off)


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 26, 2022)

freejay said:


> It's always nice to know that there are some people out there who know, that there are no other needs than theirs and everybody who wants something different is an idiot. (sarcasm off)


Nobody said or even thought that...
But I wrongly thought diverging opinions were allowed, seems I was wrong!
Sorry if we hurt your tender feelings.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 12, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> As someone who loved shooting Leica "street" photography but doesn't have the brain space to manage two separate systems any more, I'm open to the idea of small, moderate-spec, MF primes that are sturdy and have beautiful images even if not high technical sharpness.
> 
> But having taken a look, I don't think I care for the images much. Both the 35 and 75 seem to give OOF highlights behind the subject a sharp edge, which I don't find at all attractive. (My limited understanding is that lenses with sharp-edged OOF highlights on one side of the subject have typically smooth highlights on the other, and the RF100Mac even lets you choose which way to lean. Given that OOF backgrounds are so much more common, though, I'm surprised a lens wouldn't be biased towards making those smooth.) Here's the 75 from their website but many other shots are arguably far worse.
> 
> View attachment 204871


Well, that's the great thing about having lots of choices....to fit everyones' tastes.

I happen to be a BIG fan of the bubble bokeh in an image like you posted above.

It's not right for EVERY shot, no....but it is unique and I do like to throw it into my repertoire from time to time, when it fits.

Awhile back I bought a used mint condition newer 100mm version of the Meyer-Optics lens, I got it in M mount, to work on my M10M, and eventually will also adapt to my future RF camera.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 17, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> OK, if you like bubble bokeh the best I've seen is the RF100mm macro, which has a control for spherical aberration. Here's three versions from dpreview showing the maximum plus (bubble) , minus (soft) and neutral (disk-like) settings. I really, really like this lens's bokeh (even in neutral--perfect circular disks from center to corner at f/4.5) and in fact am ordering one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..that's interesting for sure.
I've not really seen true bubble bokeh like this before on more modern lenses.

I'll file this away for future exploration.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 19, 2022)

I like the SAC of the RF 100!


----------



## Johnw (Aug 21, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> well hopefully these never sell. Manual my ass, at those prices!



Even if you are not a fan, more third party RF lenses selling would be a good thing for the mount, not a bad thing.


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 22, 2022)

Johnw said:


> Even if you are not a fan, more third party RF lenses selling would be a good thing for the mount, not a bad thing.



again, MANUAL? At THOSE prices?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 22, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> again, MANUAL? At THOSE prices?


Well, Zeiss. So yes.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 23, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Well, Zeiss. So yes.


Has anyone compare the ferformance of Meyer Optik Görlitz against Ziess ?? The lenses from this company used to be way below Ziess.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 24, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Has anyone compare the ferformance of Meyer Optik Görlitz against Ziess ?? The lenses from this company used to be way below Ziess.


Well, manual. Price. Zeiss is big money compared to these cheap lenses. One would not expect comparable performance. But Zeiss AF sucks.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 24, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Has anyone compare the ferformance of Meyer Optik Görlitz against Ziess ?? The lenses from this company used to be way below Ziess.


I own several "Classic" and ZM Zeiss lenses.
They are dead sharp, have beautiful colors, a high contrast, and are mechanically "unkaputable". 
Yet, this does not apply to every single Zeiss lens. A few zooms designed for Sony were mediocre, to be polite.
Some Zeiss lenses also suffer from flare (50mm Makro Planar) or CA. But, if you carefully select your lenses, Zeiss are often at least as good as their Canon equivalents.
Leica lenses are much more constant in quality, it could be hard to find an "only good" lens from them.
As to Meyers, they have been specifically designed for their special bokeh. So, comparing them to Zeiss, for instance, doesn't make much sense. If you like this bubbly bokeh, go for them. You won't get it with Zeiss. Zeiss are sharper than Meyers, but Meyers are bought for different reasons.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I own several "Classic" and ZM Zeiss lenses.
> They are dead sharp, have beautiful colors, a high contrast, and are mechanically "unkaputable".
> Yet, this does not apply to every single Zeiss lens. A few zooms designed for Sony were mediocre, to be polite.
> Some Zeiss lenses also suffer from flare (50mm Makro Planar) or CA. But, if you carefully select your lenses, Zeiss are often at least as good as their Canon equivalents.
> ...


Indeed, it's comparing high quality lenses with gimmicky ones. I think the relationship between Sony and Zeiss was complex, with Sony often using the Zeiss branding on its own designs to give them credibility and claiming they worked jointly. However, some of the zooms are spectacular - the 24-600mm FF equivalent on the Sony RX10 III and IV is remarkably sharp over the 25x range, and much better than the Canon equivalent for the 1" sensor. There is also Leica branding for some Panasonic lenses, which I think is just a sign of "approval" rather than much input. The Panasonic-Leica 100-400mm, for example, is pretty soft at the long end.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Indeed, it's comparing high quality lenses with gimmicky ones. I think the relationship between Sony and Zeiss was complex, with Sony often using the Zeiss branding on its own designs to give them credibility and claiming they worked jointly. However, some of the zooms are spectacular - the 24-600mm FF equivalent on the Sony RX10 III and IV is remarkably sharp over the 25x range, and much better than the Canon equivalent for the 1" sensor. There is also Leica branding for some Panasonic lenses, which I think is just a sign of "approval" rather than much input. The Panasonic-Leica 100-400mm, for example, is pretty soft at the long end.


Fully agree, branding has become quite a common practice, it rather stands for a "seal of approval" than for" designed or made by".


----------



## cayenne (Aug 24, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> again, MANUAL? At THOSE prices?


I think I got mine used at B&H for like $200 or so....that's nothing.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 24, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Has anyone compare the ferformance of Meyer Optik Görlitz against Ziess ?? The lenses from this company used to be way below Ziess.


Well, the one I got is a trioplan lens...very old simplistic design, on purpose....that's the way you get the old look.

That being said, I'm quite pleasantly surprised at how sharp it actually is....

cayenne


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 24, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Well, the one I got is a trioplan lens...very old simplistic design, on purpose....that's the way you get the old look.
> 
> That being said, I'm quite pleasantly surprised at how sharp it actually is....
> 
> cayenne


I'm just wondering where the new Zeiss lenses under $800 are? Reminds me of those expecting flagship performance out of an R7. Funny, isn't it?


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 24, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> I'm just wondering where the new Zeiss lenses under $800 are? Reminds me of those expecting flagship performance out of an R7. Funny, isn't it?


Zeiss ZM 2,8/35mm
That's all, folks!


----------



## cayenne (Aug 25, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Zeiss ZM 2,8/35mm
> That's all, folks!


Of late, when it comes to Leica M-mount lenses (which are highly adaptable to other mirrorless cameras)...I'm more of a fan of Voigtlander these days.

They are REALLY putting out some amazing manual glass. I'm saving my pennies right now for the 50mm f/1.0 lens.

I'd actually be interested in the TTArtisans 50mm f/0.95....and if I were only using it on other cameras, I'd likely already have it, however, since I would also be using it on a Leica (M10M)....I really want a lens from the factor that is rangefinder coupled, and these are not. They come with a screwdriver to adjust the settings on the lens and a target to use, but I don't wanna have to mess with that.

LOL..oh well, sorry, I'm getting WAAAAAAY off topic here....

But wow....it sure is fun talking about, contemplating and buying new glass....

cayenne


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Of late, when it comes to Leica M-mount lenses (which are highly adaptable to other mirrorless cameras)...I'm more of a fan of Voigtlander these days.
> 
> They are REALLY putting out some amazing manual glass. I'm saving my pennies right now for the 50mm f/1.0 lens.
> 
> ...


Voigtlander lenses are in fact Cosina, who just license the use of the name.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 30, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Voigtlander lenses are in fact Cosina, who just license the use of the name.


Still..they are putting out some very good, reasonably priced glass that can be adapted onto lots of mirrorless cameras.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2022)

cayenne said:


> Still..they are putting out some very good, reasonably priced glass that can be adapted onto lots of mirrorless cameras.


Have a 25mm non-range finder coupled lens from them to use on my Leica M4. They are surprisingly good and surpricingly reasonably priced.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 31, 2022)

Indeed. To round out my collection, I'm wanting to get their new 50mm f/1.0.

I had been looking hard at the TTArtisans 50mm f/0.95...but since it doesn't come rangefinder coupled from the factory I don't want to bother with it and risk having to adjust it myself, etc...

And I figure not THAT much difference between f/0.95 and f/100, you know? That plus the Voigtlander quality is much greater in build and optics than the TTArtisans, which on its own, is pretty decent I read, but not nearly as good as the Voit.


----------

